# 1984-85 Pro Performer Find!!!!



## Crackerjack1960 (Jun 20, 2020)

Picked up this one a few weeks back anyone know where the vin numbers are?? Trying to know more about this one


----------



## sworley (Jun 20, 2020)

Dang! You're killing it!!


----------



## Crackerjack1960 (Jun 20, 2020)

sworley said:


> Dang! You're killing it!!



This one is pretty rediculas I paid $650 guy I got it from pulled it out of a dumpster!!


----------



## sworley (Jun 20, 2020)

Crazy story! Who the heck would throw this away?!?!


----------



## Crackerjack1960 (Jun 20, 2020)

sworley said:


> Crazy story! Who the heck would throw this away?!?!



complete original build ‍♂️


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 20, 2020)

Serial # is on the left dropout.nice bike.


----------



## undercover_poe (Sep 17, 2020)

Serial number will be under the bottom bracket. I’m guessing 84 but yeah, if those decals are original it’s either 84-85


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 17, 2020)

All usa made gt bikes have the serial number on the dropout.if it is on the bottom bracket,its japan or taiwan made.some early japan produced frames are still on the dropout. Facts.


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 19, 2020)

Rad dude !!!!!!!


----------



## HobbyTimeSeattle (Oct 19, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> All usa made gt bikes have the serial number on the dropout.if it is on the bottom bracket,its japan or taiwan made.some early japan produced frames are still on the dropout. Facts.



 My Japanese made 1985 Pro Performer has the serial number on the bottom bracket.


----------

